# Amazing Footage of Bear



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow.

YouTube - Bear in my stand


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Had I been in that stand, that bear would have been shot when it grabbed the tree.

Way too close.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too close!! :buttkick:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

dosborn said:


> Had I been in that stand, that bear would have been shot when it grabbed the tree.
> 
> Way too close.


I wouldn't have let it get THAT close without taking some kind of action. I've seen black bears go up a tree trunk quicker than a squirrel; he would have got a warning pistol shot into the ground when he was about 10-20 feet from the base of the tree.

He never would have gotten all the way up into my stand anyway, not with all that yellow and brown stuff falling on his head... :mrgreen:

But now I know why they make those platforms and seats out of wire mesh. So they drain and dry-out promptly. :anim_lol:


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, That's the best nature-video I've seen in awhile...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Help me understand something. Is that guy filming the bear the baddest, meanest, toughest, nothing scares me hunter, or is he insane? The bear was well past me safe comfort zone. That guy should work (and get paid) for NatGeo filming wildlife.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One vote here for insane.

Or really, REALLY laid-back. Tranquilized-type. TOO calm.

Maybe there was just a ready-to-go shotgun we couldn't see in the vid. :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

All I can say to the camera man is _touche_....I wouldn't have been able to stay as calm as he did...although I am betting it wasn't his first time looking into the eyes of a bear.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm guessing the bow is all he had, else he would have put a bullet between his eyes. 

If all I had was a bow, I'm thinking I would not have wanted to risk shooting him, especially from an awkward shooting stance. Not that he couldn't kill the bear, but the bear could have put a good deal of hurt on the guy before he bled out. 

By the time the bear gets right up in his face, and he probably does then wish he had shot him, it's too late (with a bow).


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hoooooly s***. Was he waiting for the bear to wander up to get scratched behind the ears??

KG


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

GREAT VIDEO!!
I've seen them in the woods but there is no freakin' way I would let one get that close to me. One swipe and it is over.
Just my $.02

MO:smt1099


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

When I was 14 I saw a wounded 160lb sow take one swipe at a 3in diameter pine tree and cut it off at ground level about as clean as a chainsaw. Scared the crap out of my dad and me!! Her claws were about 3in long and as sharp as a knife. Their strength is unbelievable considering their size.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been close to them but nowhere what close (once I was around six to seven feet away from one when I was in my car on a drive in the the mountains. He was walking down the other side of a two lane road and was holding up traffic.

I have pictures of four of them that were pretty close to me that I took a long time ago.

The bear in this video was WAY too close and that hunter was a very lucky man.... or maybe had the biggest balls going. Damned if I want to wind up like Treadwell.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

It's been many years since I went deer hunting during bow season. No gun along, the law says. OK, no me along either.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I know at least a few states have changed those older laws on that subject in the last decade or so.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

That is way to close.I would find a way to get rid of the bear without killing it because its no fun to kill and animal that close or if I am not in danger.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Not a situation to be in when all you have is a bow for protection. Yes a bow can kill big game but by the time it does the bear could well kill you!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Were I a bow hunter, in bear country, I would be wearing my 10mm across the chest, and if he didn't start un-climbing my tree when I threw the bow at him, he would get a mag dump in the face before he reached me.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Bisley, We think alike on this one!


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

In both cases, I think a shot in the dirt right in front of the bear would probably be effective. Important to scare them AWAY, not wait until they're climbing...


----------

